# Any Fantasy Authors Here Having Success?



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

I am in the middle of finishing my Fantasy series and was wondering if anyone here is having success in this genre? I guess I was looking for a little motivation as it can sometimes be hard to "believe" in your series while you are in the middle haha. I am writing a coming of age story that involves dragons, wizard etc. Typical fantasy stuff I suppose.

Just wanted to hear from some others who are having some success in this genre  If there is anyone haha.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

There's lots of successful fantasy writers here. Whether urban or epic, fantasy is a fairly popular genre on the board. I've been publishing it for a few years now.


----------



## bberntson (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm working on new covers, but my When We Were Dragons does fairly well and has gotten some good reviews.  It's a shorter tale that appeals to all ages, so maybe I should pimp it more.


----------



## E.M. Cooper (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi Dragontucker. 

Are you a YA or adult fantasy writer? 

I'm also curious about this while wading through the draft of book 4 of a 5 book fantasy series.

After checking out popular genres on the Amazon best sellers,  it seems romance and thrillers are supreme. Billionaires, murders, male abdomens and pregnancy are in hot demand.


----------



## Aderyn Wood (Feb 2, 2013)

E.M. Cooper said:


> After checking out popular genres on the Amazon best sellers, it seems romance and thrillers are supreme. Billionaires, murders, male abdomens and pregnancy are in hot demand.


So sick of seeing male abdomens on my twitter feed, lol!

Fellow fantasy author here, watching this thread with interest.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

Some great fantasy writers have started here. I miss some of the old crew that used hang out - but many of them have moved on as their careers blossomed!

So get busy --- you can do it!



_*As far as romance and thrillers go. They've always dominated -- since the Penny Dreadful days so Kindle is nothing new. It's the dirty little secret of publishing. People like their high drama, murder, rich people, and mayhem. Just turn on night time television!!!! _

That doesn't mean other genres can't do well too!!!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, plenty of indies make money writing fantasy.


----------



## E.M. Cooper (Feb 27, 2015)

I see older YA /adult fantasy books doing okay for indies, Annie B, but do middle grade/younger YA fantasy thrive if they're not traditionally published?


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Epic fantasy can be tough to break into as an indie but there are authors here rocking it. Sub-genres such as urban fantasy are popular too. Trad thinks UF is dead - they do have some funny ideas 
EM Cooper, remember, lower YA and MG don't buy their own books. They rely on parents to buy for them, which often means physical books from a bookstore. As indies we have Createspace etc, but it's easier to turn a profit on an ebook than a paperback.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd imagine middle grade an chapter books are probably a tough sell indie for now.  As tablets etc become more popular that might change, but I think the adult ebook market is a lot more robust from what I've seen.


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

I have two books of my five book series out and it's been very, very slow. I'm in a weird not-very-marketable niche, though, with young characters (at the beginning) but intended for a mostly adult audience. 

Here's my thinking. Fantasy is a ridiculously broad genre. Books on the pulpier end of it, with a more action-adventure feel, are easier to market than the more philosophical and/or literary end of the genre. My first book in series has the dreaded "slow start" which is so common in secondary world fantasy, so watch out for that. 

Good luck!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

I've had some early success with my epic fantasy series (currently writing book three now), though I suppose I've had some "help", as I write in a niche category within epic fantasy (LGBT) which I think has really propelled the series forward. It's been about six months since I released book two, and things have definitely slowed down lately, but boy were May, June, and July good months! I can't wait to see what happens when I get book three out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

There are dozens of well-known YA and adult, indie and hybrid, fantasy authors. Off the top of my head here are just a few - Michael Manning, Daniel Arenson, K.F. Breene, Morgan Rice, Trevor Cooley, Lindsey Buroker, Shea Ford, Toby Neighbors.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Annie B said:


> I'd imagine middle grade an chapter books are probably a tough sell indie for now. As tablets etc become more popular that might change, but I think the adult ebook market is a lot more robust from what I've seen.


The only time I would recommend that someone look for a traditional deal is for middle grade. It's nearly impossible to depend on ebook sales in that category. Print is king, partly because a lot of the sales go to schools and libraries. I have a very good friend doing traditional middle grade. It's a tough category where touring and speaking to schools is essential.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm a newbie who released my first book, a fantasy novella, in September and my epic fantasy novel at the beginning of October.  I wouldn't consider myself a "success," but between sales and borrows, I'm on track to make over $1000 for the month.

Note that I expect that number to drop off a cliff as soon as the new release bump wears off, but I'm still pleased as punch at the opening numbers.  Hopefully, I can carry on those lofty heights with subsequent releases ...


----------



## Douglas Milewski (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm on the opposite end, unable to sell beans to starving billionaires. But, my new covers have finally all come in and I can start advertising again.


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

I released my second fantasy book, the first in a series, about a month and a half ago, and it's doing very well.  I released a prequel novella at the beginning of this month, and Book 2 in the series is coming out at the beginning of November.  Book 2 will be out in January and Book 4 in March.

My first book, in the same genre but not related, released about a year and half ago, sank very quickly.  It's getting a little attention now from people who've read my new one and are looking for more, which is nice.  I think starting my new one at a low price and advertising on release made all the difference.  I set up a short pre-order to get the ASIN and set up around one promo a day for the first couple weeks.  I tried to choose ones that were reasonably priced and had a reputation on KBoards for good performance.

Being in KU has been very good for me.  My book is long, so I get significantly more for a full read than for a sale.  A low price ($0.99) helped my book get sales quickly and climb the ranks, which got it visibility, which led to borrows and reads, which brought in money.


----------



## Sara C (Apr 30, 2014)

I do pretty well with YA Fantasy (16 year old MC), but I've heard mid-grade can be a little more difficult.


----------



## AlexaGrave (Jun 11, 2015)

I also write fantasy, and like you, I'm just starting out with the indie publishing path. I'm starting with short stories though before I start putting out the novels (trying to get past the trying toddler years with my 2nd child - lol).

I hope both of us find success in the genre. Good luck!


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

wow great replies guys!!! Seems like mixed emotions here. Hmm....so we should not write about a young MC? LOL. This worries me considering my MC is only about 13 years old. But he gets older as the series goes on. I would change his age....but I guess that is too much work and could ruin the story.

I am confused though. The Amazon Fantasy "Coming of Age" genre on kindle looks pretty solid. These stories usually feature a young protagonist don't they?


----------



## fantasy-writer (Dec 12, 2014)

I write fantasy. My first series is other world fantasy and my second is urban fantasy. The urban fantasy one (released 2 weeks ago) is doing better. I'm not sure if I'm quite ready to say I'm successful, but if the sales trend continues, I think I soon will be. I got an Amazon #1 sticker this weekend, which was cool.  

Good luck to you!


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

D-C said:


> Epic fantasy can be tough to break into as an indie but there are authors here rocking it. Sub-genres such as urban fantasy are popular too. Trad thinks UF is dead - they do have some funny ideas
> EM Cooper, remember, lower YA and MG don't buy their own books. They rely on parents to buy for them, which often means physical books from a bookstore. As indies we have Createspace etc, but it's easier to turn a profit on an ebook than a paperback.


Trad thinks urban fantasy is dead?


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

> wow great replies guys!!! Seems like mixed emotions here. Hmm....so we should not write about a young MC? LOL. This worries me considering my MC is only about 13 years old. But he gets older as the series goes on. I would change his age....but I guess that is too much work and could ruin the story.


In book one of my epic fantasy series, the protagonist is 13. Had zero trouble making sales. I hesitated to label it "YA", because he does get older as the series goes on. The first book I'd definitely consider to be YA though. Probably the second book, too.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

GeneDoucette said:


> Trad thinks urban fantasy is dead?


Yep.


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

Shiriluna Nott said:


> In book one of my epic fantasy series, the protagonist is 13. Had zero trouble making sales. I hesitated to label it "YA", because he does get older as the series goes on. The first book I'd definitely consider to be YA though. Probably the second book, too.


That is good to know lol. I thought 13 might be too young! Thank you for this


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I've done well with YA fantasy - though I'm definitely upper YA crossing over to Adult.

Middle grade is a tougher field - even for trad authors. It's generally a much narrower audience. I have upper YA readers, but I'd venture to say most of my readers are adults - obviously a much bigger market pool.


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> I've done well with YA fantasy - though I'm definitely upper YA crossing over to Adult.
> 
> Middle grade is a tougher field - even for trad authors. It's generally a much narrower audience. I have upper YA readers, but I'd venture to say most of my readers are adults - obviously a much bigger market pool.


How do you market a novel towards the older YA crowd? I mean....does age of the main character matter? I feel like my story is mean't more for the 16-25 age range despite having a younger MC.


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

Shiriluna Nott said:


> In book one of my epic fantasy series, the protagonist is 13. Had zero trouble making sales. I hesitated to label it "YA", because he does get older as the series goes on. The first book I'd definitely consider to be YA though. Probably the second book, too.


Me three. My main characters start the series at ages about 12-15 (there are four of them), but they're in their mid-20s later in the series. I really have had problems with people thinking it's supposed to be YA, especially in book 2 where the main characters are in their late teens and are having lots of sex -- not graphic, but complicated relationships integral to the plot.

I have not cracked the marketing for this at all, and I'm not in KU, which may be part of my problem but I hope it will work out better in the long term. I tried having book 1 in KU (last Dec - Feb), and in retrospect it didn't help, at least not at that point. I'm thinking in terms of re-numbering the series so that people can start on book 3, and put the two books I have up now into a linked prequel series.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Success? No, definitely not. But that's okay, because I've taught myself to realize that success can't bring happiness. Chocolate, on the other hand, can.


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

> Me three. My main characters start the series at ages about 12-15 (there are four of them), but they're in their mid-20s later in the series. I really have had problems with people thinking it's supposed to be YA, especially in book 2 where the main characters are in their late teens and are having lots of sex -- not graphic, but complicated relationships integral to the plot.


When I first released book one, roughly a year ago, I *was* advertising it as YA epic fantasy. But I decided to stop labeling it as such about half-way through writing book two. Things were getting darker, the characters were already in their upper teens, and I knew by the end of the series, they'd all be adults. So I didn't feel right advertising the entire series as YA. For what it's worth, I did get a couple negative reviews from people who enjoyed the innocence of book one and weren't expecting things to get so dark in the sequel. But overall, there haven't been many complaints.

As far as targeting my audience goes, the series is a meshing of different genres. Mostly epic fantasy set in a secondary world, yes, but I also have a few very strong romantic sub-plots, elements of mystery, and later in the series, "grim-dark" (is that what they're calling dark fantasy now?) themes. It makes things very interesting when it comes time to advertise.  haha.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I haven't quit my job, yet, but the books pay the bills, just not for food (I am a big, fat guy).


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

I am by no means getting rich, but I'm paying my bills with my books.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

Annie B said:


> Yep.


did they all sit in a room and work this out, or are they just no good at buying Urban Fantasy that sells?


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

GeneDoucette said:


> did they all sit in a room and work this out, or are they just no good at buying Urban Fantasy that sells?


Ha, who knows? From what I've heard (from my agent and elsewhere) they feel it's a saturated market (isn't everything?). While they're snoozing, indie authors are selling


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

TOS.


----------



## TC_Carmel (Oct 26, 2015)

This thread is great! I'm launching part 1 of my first novel in December. It's young adult, magic, wizards, and the like. I've been working on it for months now, and lurking on kboards for as long. I'm really excited to join this excellent community!


----------



## Douglas Milewski (Jul 4, 2014)

D-C said:


> Ha, who knows? From what I've heard (from my agent and elsewhere) they feel it's a saturated market (isn't everything?). While they're snoozing, indie authors are selling


It's all a question of priorities. If you're Godzilla, how interested in puddles are you? Even massive companies can't occupy all possible markets. My understanding (correct me if I'm wrong) is that the Big 5 have built a hits-oriented strategy. If UF isn't selling many dead trees, then UF is dead to them.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

dragontucker said:


> I am in the middle of finishing my Fantasy series and was wondering if anyone here is having success in this genre?


Nope. Last I heard, GRR Martin was applying for food stamps. Take a look at what's on TV. Lots of fantasy, especially UF, sci-fi and dystopian. I'm waiting for someone in Hollywood to wake up and put a steampunk show on TV.


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Just starting out,  but getting there sale by sale


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

dragontucker said:


> I am confused though. The Amazon Fantasy "Coming of Age" genre on kindle looks pretty solid. These stories usually feature a young protagonist don't they?


The Fantasy Coming of Age and Teen Fantasy Coming of Age subcategories are smaller subcats with vague definitions, which means you get a real mix of books in them. Because they're smaller, you have a chance to rank well (Fantasy Coming of Age is ~5,000 ebooks, whereas Fantasy Paranormal & Urban is ~40,000 ebooks) and you'll sometimes find books in them that are really stretching the idea of "coming of age". Personally, I think the Coming of Age subcat has less to do with character age and more to do with themes of discovering yourself/your strength/your place, etc., which makes them a great fit for young characters; however, books with MCs in their late teens and early twenties can still have many of the same themes.

M.W


----------



## fantasy-writer (Dec 12, 2014)

judygoodwin said:


> Love your covers! May I ask who does them?


Thanks! Rebecca Frank made all my covers, and she's amazing. Here's her website:
http://bookcovers.rebeccafrank.design/


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

D-C said:


> Ha, who knows? From what I've heard (from my agent and elsewhere) they feel it's a saturated market (isn't everything?). While they're snoozing, indie authors are selling


That's fascinating to me. Urban fantasy is such a wide-open genre, I don't see how it could be considered saturated. "Stories taking place in our world with fantastic elements" is how I think of it, so maybe MY definition is too wide, but still.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

brkingsolver said:


> Nope. Last I heard, GRR Martin was applying for food stamps. Take a look at what's on TV. Lots of fantasy, especially UF, sci-fi and dystopian. I'm waiting for someone in Hollywood to wake up and put a steampunk show on TV.


Steampunk is hiding in a lot of places on TV. Fringe and Warehouse 13 both had elements, and Penny Dreadful is pretty close to being what you're asking for.


----------



## Elliott Webber (Sep 24, 2015)

brkingsolver said:


> Nope. Last I heard, GRR Martin was applying for food stamps. Take a look at what's on TV. Lots of fantasy, especially UF, sci-fi and dystopian. I'm waiting for someone in Hollywood to wake up and put a steampunk show on TV.


HBO is doing a new Westworld show with Anthony Hopkins, that's kinda steampunky I believe. Or perhaps it's more of a Sci-fi Western? I'm not too familiar with it.


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

To be honest, any genre can sell as long as the story is great. 

But I am happy to know that fantasy does sell well because that's what I write


----------



## Craig Andrews (Apr 14, 2013)

I write in urban fantasy and follow a lot of epic fantasy indies (that's my true love and where I'll be writing next), and you can definitely be successful doing it. Is it as popular as erotica or romance? Nope--and true epic fantasy might be a tougher genre for indies, but since when has that ever been a reason to stop?


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

Success? Not yet...!


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

D-C said:


> Ha, who knows? From what I've heard (from my agent and elsewhere) they feel it's a saturated market (isn't everything?). While they're snoozing, indie authors are selling


It's saturated by indies.


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks guys. Do you think a lot of indies are making a living writing Fantasy though?


----------



## Craig Andrews (Apr 14, 2013)

Define a lot. Michael J. Sullivan was making a very healthy living before he signed two separate six-figure deals with Orbit. Same with David Dalglish. Daniel Arenson is doing very fine for himself, as is Melissa McPhail. Even in this thread you have several fantasy authors making a living writing fantasy, and I'm sure I don't even know half of them.


----------



## DeanChalmers (Sep 19, 2015)

I've done pretty well with my first couple of books... Though mine ended up on the dark fantasy list (and Battle Across Worlds on Science Fiction lists as well as it's technically science fantasy).
BTW I don't think using familiar tropes is a problem at all in fantasy, there are a lot of readers who want familiar elements... But they want a story told well, above all else.
Right now dark fantasy with a lot of violence and kind of violent, Po'ed heroes seems really popular. Especially if the hero has been sucked into the universe of an MMO game, apparently. Not what I write, but people seem to eat that stuff up.


----------



## Dobby the House Elf (Aug 16, 2014)

I live full time on my fantasy livings. I started writing Epic Fantasy three years ago, the first year I made about $1,000, the second year about $6,000, I'm about to make, well, let's just say I made $7,000 USD in January, 2015. (I had a 3 year plan -- reached those goals, and now have a 5 year plan)

 My protagonist starts off at age 10 for three chapters of Book #1 and is aged 13 for the rest of them. Book #2 she's 14. Book #3 she's 15 and almost 16 by the end of Book #4. 

I play the long game. So my motto is make the best books you can (writing/editing/cover/blurbs) and market (YMMV) the hell out of them.


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

Dobby the House Elf said:


> I live full time on my fantasy livings. I started writing Epic Fantasy three years ago, the first year I made about $1,000, the second year about $6,000, I'm about to make, well, let's just say I made $7,000 USD in January, 2015. (I had a 3 year plan -- reached those goals, and now have a 5 year plan)
> 
> My protagonist starts off at age 10 for three chapters of Book #1 and is aged 13 for the rest of them. Book #2 she's 14. Book #3 she's 15 and almost 16 by the end of Book #4.
> 
> I play the long game. So my motto is make the best books you can (writing/editing/cover/blurbs) and market (YMMV) the hell out of them.


Awesome! You guys are inspiring me  Congrats on your success. Did you just keep writing and building your mailing list? Seems like writing at a good pace while building your mailing list is a recipe for success


----------



## Dobby the House Elf (Aug 16, 2014)

dragontucker said:


> Awesome! You guys are inspiring me  Congrats on your success. Did you just keep writing and building your mailing list? Seems like writing at a good pace while building your mailing list is a recipe for success


For me, and it's not the case for some lucky others, it look a lot of networking, research, pricing strategies, and pleasing fans, -- there's a lot involved. It's hard work. If you don't feel like it's hard work (and you're seeing no traction) you're probably doing it wrong.


----------



## Deke (May 18, 2013)

Success is relative. My Andy McBean books do okay…but it's Plot Machine that is #1 in it's category. Andy is more adventure than fantasy, but I'm hoping the third book will enable me to really experiment with marketing strategies.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I could be doing better.


----------



## SakuraMazaki (Oct 20, 2015)

Just published my YA fantasy book a couple months ago. No success for me so far.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

dragontucker said:


> How do you market a novel towards the older YA crowd? I mean....does age of the main character matter? I feel like my story is mean't more for the 16-25 age range despite having a younger MC.


Sorry I missed your question. I don't really market to upper YA. I just market sometimes as YA and sometimes as fantasy. My MC is 17 going on 18. It's contemporary fantasy, but the subgenre is Arthurian - which has a more adult appeal. There is just a huge pre-existing adult audience for YA fantasy, particularly among women.


----------



## Charles Des Voeux (Oct 26, 2015)

This is a great thread to follow, as I love the genre and would love to get in to it some day. Has anyone had luck with series that are slightly shorter in length, such as 50K per book? I know urban/paranormal fantasy tends to be more forgiving of that length, but I would love to hear if anyone has written anything epic or sword and sorcery with it.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Ella Summers said:


> Thanks! Rebecca Frank made all my covers, and she's amazing. Here's her website:
> http://bookcovers.rebeccafrank.design/


Yes, she is great - she re-branded my The Witch's Kiss covers (this remind me to update the covers on my signature).
Ella - congrats on your success! You are pricing at 2.99 and without a promo (I guess). I also like your blurb and since I am struggling a whole morning instead of editing my upcoming novel, may I ask who did it? I mean - you or you paid someone?


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello. I write Epic Fantasy with a science fiction twist. I'm wondering what type of success you're after?  Financial $$$ Reader appreciation? Writing is a labor of love and I can't imagine doing it if I didn't love it. Why else would I get up before the day job to do it. I've learned more writing and publishing 4 books than I would have rewriting one book to "perfection".

Success for me is being able to tell the stories that I always wanted to tell, books sell consistently and better than previous years, and readers have reached out to me saying how much they love the books. I do work a day job. I've spent almost twenty years in my field and I'm not about to supplant that income overnight. If it did, I would still be wary of the success until it established itself as something sustainable. Essentially, when I quit my day job I don't ever want to go back to any version of it.

Best of luck to you and keep plugging away and always be open to learning something new.


----------



## Sara C (Apr 30, 2014)

Charles Des Voeux said:


> This is a great thread to follow, as I love the genre and would love to get in to it some day. Has anyone had luck with series that are slightly shorter in length, such as 50K per book? I know urban/paranormal fantasy tends to be more forgiving of that length, but I would love to hear if anyone has written anything epic or sword and sorcery with it.


My Xoe Meyers series are all around 45-50K. In the early years of the series I had some complaints on length, but I haven't seen one in quite some time. I think shorter books are becoming increasingly acceptable.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

I never had much monetary success with "epic" fantasy. Granted, they were my first books, and my writing is at its most amateur level. Also, I received high praise from some readers, but they never sold well. Since then I have transitioned into other genres and done better, namely dystopian, post-apocalyptic, and horror.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

I write fantasy. I wouldn't call myself successful though. I get good reviews, but I hardly sell a copy. This month my US + UK totals are around 50 paid books and around 600 Free downloads. It's a good month for downloads, but the paid sales is pretty typical. I'm hoping the two new releases I have in the pipeline will help jolly things along.


----------



## fantasy-writer (Dec 12, 2014)

Antara Man said:


> Yes, she is great - she re-branded my The Witch's Kiss covers (this remind me to update the covers on my signature).
> Ella - congrats on your success! You are pricing at 2.99 and without a promo (I guess). I also like your blurb and since I am struggling a whole morning instead of editing my upcoming novel, may I ask who did it? I mean - you or you paid someone?


Thanks! This new series has taken off more than I even dared to hope.

I wrote the blurbs myself. It took a lot of tweaking and a lot of time. Writing a blurb is harder than writing the book! My method was to look at the blurbs of urban fantasy books that sell well. They really hit the UF tropes right there in the blurb. Also, take a look at Libby's videos on writing blurbs. Libby's method + hitting genre tropes = appealing blurb. At least I think so. 

Rebecca's covers are definitely helping me get eyes on the books.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes, well deserved success!
I will look at Libbie whom you mentioned. Or I might just paste my blurb here for a critique. A whole day spent only in blurb writing! the business woman in me shudders.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

The video with Libbie is in the self-publishing podcast, Creating “Gotta Buy It!” blurbs with Libbie Hawker , right?


----------



## Ted Cross (Aug 30, 2012)

While my sci-fi book has done quite well, hitting #1 in Cyberpunk recently, I just can't get any traction with my two fantasy novels (even the one I marked down to free for a week). The few who review them seem to really love them, but it's hard to get people to even notice that they exist.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Ted,

I think Fantasy is a genre which has fashions, sometimes it's 'epic' sometimes it's 'Dragons' sometimes it's 'King Killer'... I don't know what is in fashion at the moment but I think we're all sailing in the wake of George R. Martin. To a lesser degree maybe Patrick Rothfuss? For younger readers Rowling has really been the one on top. 

I don't think you can write for the current trend though, you have to write your story and hope it will become fashionable at some point, hopefully not before it's too old.

I wish there was an easy way to market and sell fantasy, if there is one I haven't found it.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Fantasy is relatively easy to sell because it has a strong history of series, and the first free, rest paid tactic works quite well.

This tactic works in all fantasy subgenres. Even though there are fashions that come and go, there will always be a market for the staple subgenres: epic, historical, urban, with themes: knights, wizards, shifters & other beasties, maybe ghosts.

Find a subgenre that suits you and write a series. The vast majority of promo sites accept fantasy and are quite well-disposed to it (compare with erotica), so really selling fantasy is easier than selling some other genres.


----------



## fantasy-writer (Dec 12, 2014)

Antara Man said:


> The video with Libbie is in the self-publishing podcast, Creating "Gotta Buy It!" blurbs with Libbie Hawker , right?


Here are the videos.

Part 1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf4fKJAlGFU

Part 2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=752Rdt36Fmk


----------



## Ted Cross (Aug 30, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Fantasy is relatively easy to sell because it has a strong history of series, and the first free, rest paid tactic works quite well.
> 
> This tactic works in all fantasy subgenres. Even though there are fashions that come and go, there will always be a market for the staple subgenres: epic, historical, urban, with themes: knights, wizards, shifters & other beasties, maybe ghosts.
> 
> Find a subgenre that suits you and write a series. The vast majority of promo sites accept fantasy and are quite well-disposed to it (compare with erotica), so really selling fantasy is easier than selling some other genres.


That's probably part of the problem for me. I don't like to write traditional series, with a single story spanning several books. I do write all of my stories within the same 'universe', and all of my books share characters, but they aren't traditional series.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

There is a man who is part of our MN Indie group who writes fantasy and makes six figures A MONTH (not year) from it. He used to post here but he doesn't anymore that I know of. In fact, out of 20 people in our group of which all used to post here, I think I'm the only one left.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

Caddy said:


> There is a man who is part of our MN Indie group who writes fantasy and makes six figures A MONTH (not year) from it. He used to post here but he doesn't anymore that I know of. In fact, out of 20 people in our group of which all used to post here, I think I'm the only one left.


Is that David Dalglish or anyone else I might remember from three or four years ago?


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Ella Summers said:


> Here are the videos.
> 
> Part 1:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf4fKJAlGFU
> ...


I owe you! But the SPP video was useful, though. I learned that one shouldn't hire a copywriter unless he reads your book which is not the case of Bryan Cohen.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

I am having success in the sense that I write in a genre I love and create worlds I enjoy.

Everything else is a bonus.

I am glad to see the accumulated fantasy love!


----------



## SeanDGolden (Jan 28, 2015)

From what I've seen so far in my first year as a fantasy writer, it is a difficult genre to crack. There are a few folks who sell very well, and a host of no doubt excellent books that just don't get traction.

I've just published my second book in my fantasy series, and it's doing OK, but it will be a while yet before writing will pay all the bills. Still, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Gator said:


> Is that David Dalglish or anyone else I might remember from three or four years ago?


Not David. I don't feel comfortable mentioning a name as I don't have permission to, you know? Since we are talking incomes. Sorry. But I just wanted to let the OP know there is money in the genre.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Ted Cross said:


> That's probably part of the problem for me. I don't like to write traditional series, with a single story spanning several books. I do write all of my stories within the same 'universe', and all of my books share characters, but they aren't traditional series.


Ted, I don't think you have to see it as a big story, spanning several books. A good series IMO starts out with a single story that hints at a bigger story towards the end of the book but is a single story in it's own right. Then that bigger, longer story should get hinted at more strongly in the second book and so on. The series should really have lots of little independent stories involving the same characters and locations. I'm four books into my series and I haven't even mentioned the main villain yet! My first book is really about how they met and went off to fight a dragon, and how the elf started this odd relationship with the barbarian. The second book is about how they escape the dragon cult, then escape the ratmen, the third book is about the wizard and the elf's backstory and a battle with a local thug in the main city, the fourth book is about how they are forced to flee the city and how the dark elf get's his magical abilities back.

Every book has a story, but they fit together a bit like jigsaw puzzle pieces - to make a bigger story!


----------



## Ted Cross (Aug 30, 2012)

martyns said:


> Ted, I don't think you have to see it as a big story, spanning several books. A good series IMO starts out with a single story that hints at a bigger story towards the end of the book but is a single story in it's own right. Then that bigger, longer story should get hinted at more strongly in the second book and so on. The series should really have lots of little independent stories involving the same characters and locations. I'm four books into my series and I haven't even mentioned the main villain yet! My first book is really about how they met and went off to fight a dragon, and how the elf started this odd relationship with the barbarian. The second book is about how they escape the dragon cult, then escape the ratmen, the third book is about the wizard and the elf's backstory and a battle with a local thug in the main city, the fourth book is about how they are forced to flee the city and how the dark elf get's his magical abilities back.
> 
> Every book has a story, but they fit together a bit like jigsaw puzzle pieces - to make a bigger story!


Oh, I get that, but mine are a bit broader. Set within the same universe, they start with a story on Earth in 2138. It then moves several centuries into the future after humanity has colonized its first planet. Then the next one is about a thousand years after that on a different colonized world. So they are not joined in any normal manner other than some shared characters.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

HI Dragontucker, we've spoken before and I only want to wish you the best. MG fantasy is indeed a tougher sell but can be done. I'm one of those authors that dips my toe into those waters. I have a wide readership though, from ten-year-olds to retirees. Coming of age indeed transcends.

Best of luck, mon ami!


----------



## thewitt (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm not rocking it enough to quit my day job, but sales are steady and readers are enjoying my books.


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

Sever Bronny said:


> HI Dragontucker, we've spoken before and I only want to wish you the best. MG fantasy is indeed a tougher sell but can be done. I'm one of those authors that dips my toe into those waters. I have a wide readership though, from ten-year-olds to retirees. Coming of age indeed transcends.
> 
> Best of luck, mon ami!


Hey Sever! Yes....thanks for the help  My series was first geared towards the MG crowd but I have since changed that lol. I realize that is a tough sell like you said. I am still completing my Coming of Age series and it is targeted more towards 18-25 crowd. I am excited to get it done


----------



## Phantammeron (Apr 23, 2016)

Sadly, no success at all on Amazon. Maybe 2 sales in 6 months. I think one was my step-brother. But I am a new author. Any advice would be great as I've spend money on all kinds of marketing and have website and social media going full steam. I also spent a lot of money on two very skilled editors, one a professional in the UK. So the book is very polished. My book is a mythopoeia, considered by me to be literary in theme, and written in a high "poetic prose" style. It might be too strange and formal for the fantasy genre reader. I do not know as no reviews. I've tried Kindle freebies and other promos. But nothing as far as sales or interest.

Help 

E. M. Stokely

Author of "Phantammeron Book One" -  a tragic fairy tale and mythopoeaia


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Phantammeron said:


> Sadly, no success at all on Amazon. Maybe 2 sales in 6 months. I think one was my step-brother. But I am a new author. Any advice would be great as I've spend money on all kinds of marketing and have website and social media going full steam. I also spent a lot of money on two very skilled editors, one a professional in the UK. So the book is very polished. My book is a mythopoeia, considered by me to be literary in theme, and written in a high "poetic prose" style. It might be too strange and formal for the fantasy genre reader. I do not know as no reviews. I've tried Kindle freebies and other promos. But nothing as far as sales or interest.
> 
> Help
> 
> ...


This is your book? http://www.amazon.com/Phantammeron-Book-One-Mitchell-Stokely-ebook/dp/B017ENV4MI
The cover isn't doing much to sell it. It makes it look boring, sorry. You can get a cover for $35 - 50 that would attract fantasy readers far more than the current cover on your book.


----------



## Phantammeron (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks Abderian. Yes I know my cover is poor. I expect comments about the title as well. I actually had a full color cover but went back to the green one for a reason tied to the series. I'm pretty set with it so I guess doomed by it in a way. But my books are not designed to attract attention to the general public as far as pop culture and sexy artwork. I am doing something a bit different.....I'm interested in a select readership tied to the mythology and the series as a whole connected to the same cover design over many books (possibly 12 Phantammeron books). So each colored cover and title needs to share the same design, but be a variance of that green color and match as far as title and overall theme. I know its a little different.

But Ill consider your info about cheap book covers. I'm still early in the game and there might be a way to change it a bit. 

Thanks!

EM Stokely


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

Sever Bronny said:


> HI Dragontucker, we've spoken before and I only want to wish you the best. MG fantasy is indeed a tougher sell but can be done. I'm one of those authors that dips my toe into those waters. I have a wide readership though, from ten-year-olds to retirees. Coming of age indeed transcends.
> 
> Best of luck, mon ami!


Pretty sure Sever is a billionaire. His KENPC numbers are wicked. Definitely money in fantasy


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

Phantammeron said:


> But my books are not designed to attract attention to the general public as far as pop culture and sexy artwork.


You're going to either have to change your mind or be okay with not selling more books. The 'general public' is your customers.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

C. Rysalis said:


> You're going to either have to change your mind or be okay with not selling more books. The 'general public' is your customers.


Yeah, this. Why ask for advice if you don't actually want to hear what might need changing? I'm confused.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Phantammeron said:


> Sadly, no success at all on Amazon. Maybe 2 sales in 6 months. I think one was my step-brother. But I am a new author. Any advice would be great as I've spend money on all kinds of marketing and have website and social media going full steam. I also spent a lot of money on two very skilled editors, one a professional in the UK. So the book is very polished. My book is a mythopoeia, considered by me to be literary in theme, and written in a high "poetic prose" style. It might be too strange and formal for the fantasy genre reader. I do not know as no reviews. I've tried Kindle freebies and other promos. But nothing as far as sales or interest.
> 
> Help
> 
> ...


I've just checked out your book, and it is very literary in style and tone. Generally speaking, literary fiction is a difficult sell when you're a self-publisher, as most self-published fiction tends to be aimed at a mass-market audience.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Annie B said:


> Yeah, this. Why ask for advice if you don't actually want to hear what might need changing? I'm confused.


Happens all the time on here.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Phantammeron said:


> Thanks Abderian. Yes I know my cover is poor. I expect comments about the title as well. I actually had a full color cover but went back to the green one for a reason tied to the series.


If I may be permitted to make a suggestion: the image on your cover is actually quite beautiful, but it's too small to be visible in thumbnail. Here are some simple things you might try to improve the cover that you have currently, without sacrificing any of the elements that you love.

1) Try making that image in the middle a different color than white. Maybe try black. Or try black with a white outline. See what can make it stand out in thumbnail and make people go, "Ooh, that's pretty and elegant."

2) The background color is fine, but you might consider making it a little more exciting by adding a gradient or some shading at the edges. Something subtle that would nevertheless make it pop more.

3) The typography is boring. This can definitely be fixed. Try going to dafont.com (or any other font site), and search for fonts that are free for commercial use. I bet you can find some beautiful ones. Choose something beautiful and readable for your series title. Something that, just by typing the name in that font, makes it look like an elegant and classy logo. Something that LOOKS poetic to you.

4) Make everything bigger. Right now, there's a lot of white space (or in this case, green space). The image in the middle could definitely use enlarging. The author name at the bottom, especially.

If you do those, I think you should be able to make a pretty cover that will appeal to fantasy readers and make for solid series branding without having to change to a different style for it.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

I don't think he's that interested in selling a lot of books. Sounds like he's more keen on having a tiny niche audience who appreciate what he's writing. I don't think he wants to be commercially successful in his writing. I know that sounds odd, but we all have different motives for writing!


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

martyns said:


> I don't think he's that interested in selling a lot of books. Sounds like he's more keen on having a tiny niche audience who appreciate what he's writing. I don't think he wants to be commercially successful in his writing. I know that sounds odd, but we all have different motives for writing!


He'd probably be more successful following the trad route, then - or posting his stories online. A good publisher can reach out to the literary fiction audience.

As Lydniz said, literary fiction is a hard sell if you're a self-publisher.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

martyns said:


> I don't think he's that interested in selling a lot of books. Sounds like he's more keen on having a tiny niche audience who appreciate what he's writing. I don't think he wants to be commercially successful in his writing. I know that sounds odd, but we all have different motives for writing!


But he asked for help and complained about low sales. That doesn't sound like someone perfectly happy with their lot. So... I don't buy it. What I see is someone who wants audience and apparently isn't willing to change a single thing to get it. It seems like he wants people to tell him it'll be fine if he just keeps going how he's going. Bad news is, that's unlikely. So if he isn't happy with what he has, perhaps considering changes wouldn't kill him.

If' I'm wrong and he is happy and his question and complaints were theoretical or rhetorical or something... well, great! As you say, there are plenty of reasons to write and publish.

ETA: or listen to Daniel, below. Perhaps rewriting the opening to show a sympathetic character with a new cover would be enough to make it appeal to a wider audience than two people.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

martyns said:


> I don't think he's that interested in selling a lot of books. Sounds like he's more keen on having a tiny niche audience who appreciate what he's writing. I don't think he wants to be commercially successful in his writing. I know that sounds odd, but we all have different motives for writing!





Phantammeron said:


> *Sadly, no success at all on Amazon.* Maybe 2 sales in 6 months. I think one was my step-brother. But I am a new author. *Any advice would be great *as I*'ve spend money on all kinds of marketing and have website and social media going full steam. I also spent a lot of money on two very skilled editors,* one a professional in the UK. So the book is very polished. My book is a mythopoeia, considered by me to be literary in theme, and written in a high "poetic prose" style. It might be too strange and formal for the fantasy genre reader. I do not know as no reviews.* I've tried Kindle freebies and other promos.* But nothing as far as sales or interest.
> 
> *Help *
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound to me like someone who isn't interested in selling a lot of books.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Three things that will make a world of difference:

1) A new, completely different cover. Don't try to improve this one, just get a new one. Look at the bestselling fantasy novels and get a cover in that style.

2) I'd rewrite the opening. It sounds like your worldbuilding is vast and impressive, and kudos to you for taking so much time to develop it. But opening a novel with an "infodump" about the setting can turn readers away. I suggest you open the novel with a "hook," featuring a sympathetic character in danger, trying to fight or escape said danger. Leave the beautiful worldbuilding for later, once the reader is emotionally invested in the character's story.

3) New product description, also with a hook, also about a character or group of characters in danger.

You might have an amazing world created here, but readers will never visit that world if you don't sell it to them. The above three changes will, I think, help readers discover your world.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

If someone with Daniel's experience ever took time to comment on my books, I'd listen. Just saying...


----------



## Douglas Milewski (Jul 4, 2014)

First books are first books. You are where you are. What matters is what you write from here. Think of the book market like the music market, where there are a huge number of genres, but only a few of those genres are hot right now. No matter how amazing your progressive rock theme album, your potential audience will be limited because there are few people interested in new progressive rock. That doesn't mean that it shouldn't be done, or you shouldn't have done it. So from here, for the next thing that you write, you must decide whether you want to drift towards a hotter genre, or whether you want to build an audience around what you do. It's your business. Your decision will be right. 

No matter what you choose, begin educating yourself on the tools of marketing, because you'll need that either way. Always continuously improve your writing skills. Always steal from the best.


----------



## Phantammeron (Apr 23, 2016)

THANK YOU to everyone's advice. I hope you do not mind, but I would like to leave a detailed response below to everyone's comments, so you know that I did hear everyone's advice. It was all very helpful to me. 

Dragontucker, I just want to say yes, there and many others having a difficult time. So you are not alone. As someone mentioned, maybe we picked a difficult niche. It seems like that's part of my problem as I'm interested in mythopoeia which isn't a very commercial genre.

Yes Rysalis, I think I realize now Im not interested in reaching "the general public" as I guess my niche market. Im ok with that and I see thats going to hurt my sales for sure. Abderian, sorry, I agree with your advice about the cover. Like I said Ive got a really nice one thats more commercial. So I agree Im hurting myself by using the one I have. Your advice is sport on. So Im considering a new cover coming up. Annie I do want to hear advice. But we all have points of view don't we. Whats the point if you can't debate them. 

Lydniz, thank you! You wrote "I've just checked out your book, and it is very literary in style and tone. Generally speaking, literary fiction is a difficult sell when you're a self-publisher, as most self-published fiction tends to be aimed at a mass-market audience." Your comment meant the most to me, as I wasn't sure yet if I needed to go forward with a more literary book. That's what I had intended as I have embedded meaning in the story beyond the tale. But I was not sure if anyone would see that or the formal style of the book. I did not trust my own self delusion on that. I needed another person's feeling on that then give me a reality about my options. So I appreciate you taking the time to see what I'm doing and where I'm heading with my story telling. That's why I'm leaning towards completing my series now and ok accepting the fact I'm in the literary field and wont sell books. As several others have mentioned, I'm in a niche. I just appreciate you reviewing my writing and helping me to see that. I may now accept no sales and write for what I need to write. Or maybe I do need to get out of self publishing and look for a traditional publisher. Thanks

UnicornFamily. Thank you as well! All great advice. I'll try some things you suggested to see if I can save the design. I posted a small change to my cover based on your advice but I may go further. Like I mentioned above, I might go full color commercial. But I just feel that type of cover doesn't fit the theme of my series. But I am glad to get a positive on some aspect of the current cover.

Yes Martyns you hit on something. I am torn on being commercially successful and writing for another purpose. That's been confusing for me, as I initially wanted to reach more readers. But I think I see now I am in a niche and so more interested in the writing for the story and expression of mythopoeioa than being successful at this stage. I was hoping it was a marketing issue. So getting feedback here and elsewhere has helped me solidify my motivations for writing in the first place.

Annie thanks but I am not interested in rewriting anything at this stage for the Phantammeron to appeal to an audience just for more sales. I was asking if my marketing was maybe bogus. I've got a story laid out for 10-12 books based on this story, style, and theme so its pretty much designed and set. But what this debate will help me to do is if I do want to reach the commercial audience, is write a completely different book that appeals to that type of reader in a new commercial book. So again, all the advice is great and helpful for me in clarifying my options. If I decide to enter the commercial fantasy market then based on what everyone describes, I need to write a certain type of book with a commercial cover is what I'm hearing. 

Daniel thanks for the advice. Great points! I know my writing reads like a Bible, Ive been told and heavy description. The first chapter is only 4-5 pages. I actually started writing another YA series in this same world, that's more protagonist driven and starts out with the world in place like you describe. So I agree on that point. Your ideas match what I was told when I submitted my sample chapters last year online to reviewers. So I agree its just hard to enter a world without that. My problem is that Im writing more of a Silmarillion.....a fantasy history. Its got to start with a creation story in my case. I rewrote the entry about 30 times last year working with my 2 editors, leading the reader into a plot based on the dark characters that are revealed in Chapter 2. So Im pretty much set, as I threw out quite a bit of world building and description in that process. My book two starts out with two children and protagonists like you describe with the world in place, but the first book just has to start out like the Old Testament, I hate to say it. That's just how it has to read. But I understand it pretty much negates commercial success and it hurts my sales. But if I had to choose, that one I cant change. Next book, yes for sure.  Like Lydniz mentioned, its obvious to me now Im in the literary group like I suspected I was. That means if I want to write a modern fantasy novel that's commercial, it will just have to be a new series.....which based on what you describe, I think will really help me sell that series. Thanks

"No matter what you choose, begin educating yourself on the tools of marketing, because you'll need that either way. Always continuously improve your writing skills. Always steal from the best." Douglas thanks! I agree and will do! That's helpful to me what you wrote before that too, as I wasn't aware I had placed myself in a narrow niche. But I think I can accept that now and accept no sales. But I can improve future books. this second one will be a strong attempt at using Daniels ideas as many more characters enter the story after book one. But Im educating myself on marketing too. Its just a very time consuming process.

Thanks again everyone, all the advice is great and has helped me to make my decisions and set realistic expectations for this series. I think I cannot radically change the Phantammeron at this stage. Its a 12 book series written over 25 years with a specific theme and style of writing (mythopoeia). I had hoped my problem was marketing but I see may be the book itself. I accept that if it means no sales if I end up in a literary market. I'm more interested in that market right now, even if it means I'm now out of the commercial one. But everyone's advice of whats hot and what sells has been helpful to me. best of luck to everyone. Hope this helps others!

Mitchell Stokely - Phantammeron


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

You wrote _The Silmarillion_. Great! Now go write _The Lord of the Rings_.


----------



## Phantammeron (Apr 23, 2016)

Daniel Arenson said:


> You wrote _The Silmarillion_. Great! Now go write _The Lord of the Rings_.


LOL. I wish Daniel! I love that book, but all my buddies that read it hated it. So when I say I'm trying to write a Silmarillion, I'm really writing something I'm sure no one will ever read. I honestly liked that book more than LOTR, though. I just think that was the book in the 1930's Tolkien really wanted to write.....not the other. That's what his family now tells us.


----------



## JohnMilton (Jan 23, 2016)

I am curious.  If you are going to a niche market and you are having trouble getting traction, but are not focused on being commercially successful, why don't you just make it free.  You will probably pick up readers and hopefully a bunch of those will be the niche you are looking to service and will pick up book 2.  You plan on writing multiple books, so hopefully you can funnel them into the rest of the series and pick up visibility.


----------



## Phantammeron (Apr 23, 2016)

JohnMilton said:


> I am curious. If you are going to a niche market and you are having trouble getting traction, but are not focused on being commercially successful, why don't you just make it free. You will probably pick up readers and hopefully a bunch of those will be the niche you are looking to service and will pick up book 2. You plan on writing multiple books, so hopefully you can funnel them into the rest of the series and pick up visibility.


Yes John, Im seriously thinking of abandoning all sales for all the books now and just going free now. Im just trying to gather feedback here and other places to see if I need to go that route. I love that free idea and so thats what I actually started to do. Ive read some great stories of people who did get traction on a series that way. Ive got to see how many years it will take me to finish my series. I might just give all the books away.

My problem now is Ive invested a lot of money taking time away to get this first one built and edited. I was naive thinking I could write like this and just fit into the commercial fantasy niche. Im ok now knowing I wont. I would love to start down the commercial path someday, but it likely wont be with this one. Ive just got a direction Im taking.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> You wrote _The Silmarillion_. Great! Now go write _The Lord of the Rings_.


Wow. I must've missing something. Tolkien is back from the dead and posting on this forum? That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Melmoth (May 29, 2014)

I actually like the Phantamerron cover, it is similar to some Tolkien editions ( I have a copy of Tree and Leaf which looks almost exactly the same), and for me it stands out as intriguing among all the other fantasy covers.  However, I agree with the other posters the cover probably isn't commercial enough to drive many sales on KDP.


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

Rise of the Trekken...that has a good ring to it, and the cover caught my eye as well.  Its almost like an alternate-universe LOTR art style (not saying its copied-its unique).


----------



## Ella Author (May 19, 2016)

I write fantasy, but have completely failed to gain traction. Personally, I think my brand needs a rework and might even go so far as a name change. But so much of this game is a shot in the dark, really.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Three things that will make a world of difference:
> 
> 1) A new, completely different cover. Don't try to improve this one, just get a new one. Look at the bestselling fantasy novels and get a cover in that style.
> 
> ...


Great advice, Daniel! 
Thanks


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

dragontucker said:


> I am in the middle of finishing my Fantasy series and was wondering if anyone here is having success in this genre? I guess I was looking for a little motivation as it can sometimes be hard to "believe" in your series while you are in the middle haha. I am writing a coming of age story that involves dragons, wizard etc. Typical fantasy stuff I suppose.
> 
> Just wanted to hear from some others who are having some success in this genre  If there is anyone haha.


Do you have anything out right now?


----------

